# Leopard Gecko Cruelty



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6kgayZDVs8&feature=related


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

cant click it...


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Copy and paste then?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

omg at the end when he waggles them in the camera and then throws them but read the description before commenting.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

f me... dont people teach children to respect others, including animals...
not christian by any means.. but


''treat others like you want to be treated''

tw*t.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

HA it bit him the silly little "£$%
I hope next time it bites him it gives him something bloody nasty. 
Poor lil things if i ever caught kids doing that they would get the same treatment!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

O M F G!!

wat complete :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor:

i feel so sorry for those poor little leos, i'm not surpised they were resorting to biting them, i'm amazed they didnt drop their tails!


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

poizon said:


> O M F G!!
> 
> wat complete :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor:
> 
> i feel so sorry for those poor little leos, i'm not surpised they were resorting to biting them, i'm amazed they didnt drop their tails!


i was gonna say the exact same thing about their tails, hes a evil bas:censor:tard


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

i cant believe people do that!


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

What t**ts. Whoopied.. flaged the video for animal crulty! 

People like him shouldnt have animals.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

if i ever saw that kid id beat him within an inch of his life then crucify the [email protected][email protected]


----------



## JD GECKO (Jun 10, 2008)

dishusting mother:censor: 

what a little :censor:

if i saw him in the street id absolutley batter him


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

its shit like this which give us hobbiests a bad name

is that a boy or a girl at the beginning? its got short hair but sounds like a girl

what a little bitch though, i mean doing that to a poor defenseless animal im suprised the leos tail didnt come off 
1) do to it looking terribly frightened 
2)thrashing it about as they did

wish he did it to a bosc and it tail whipped him and ate his face HAHA (probally getting too carried away, but you get the idea)


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

JD GECKO said:


> dishusting mother:censor:
> 
> what a little :censor:
> 
> if i saw him in the street id absolutley batter him


now now, you cant do that as that would be dempt as racist :lol2:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Flagged as well, If I ever saw one of my little ones doing that to any animal, I would .......... Not sure what I would do, but they would not do it anyway, they know better and are good kids.

I suggested letting him play with a Komodo Dragon. Little :censor: that he is.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

The main reason i dislike kids! Although i own one if i ever caught her doing anything like that i would do something v v bad! Flagging it as cruelty is bit daft as although it's cruel it isn't this guys video and the description explains why he has added it.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

I want to beat him up and then go and beat his parents up for allowing him to firstly have a pet and secondly for allowing the little f:censor:k to abuse it


----------



## XXLizXX (Jun 10, 2008)

That is absolutlely disgusting why do people think that just because they are only animals they dont have feelings people who do that to animals should be locked up and tortured themselves maybe then they would realise how the animal feels.

Thats my ranting over.......sorry but ut does make me sick.............


----------

